# Cheap route to Spain



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I am looking for a cheap route to Spain - avoiding as many tolls as possible to keeping a bit of speed going. 

I have had a play about on Via Michelin and so on, and am thinking that if I can stay toll free to Clermont Ferrand, I can pick up the toll free motorway there and then pay a few tolls to get into Spain. 

So, toll free as far as Clermont Ferrand, I am looking at Calais - Boulogne - Rouen - Chartres - Orleans - N60 - N7 - Nevers - Moulins and then on to Clermont. Is anyone familiar with this route?

Thanks


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Yes I did this route in Jan the only toll I paid was €8.10 to go over the Millau bridge then into Spain along the coast road fantastic views.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spain*



hogan said:


> Yes I did this route in Jan the only toll I paid was €8.10 to go over the Millau bridge then into Spain along the coast road fantastic views.


Hi

Did you pay tolls from Beziers to Spain, or run toll free on the N9?

Can you hamer on a bit or are the raods a bit slow moving?

Thanks


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Toll free on N9
good fast roads apart from when they go through villages , most big towns are by passed.
I am sure it is all down hill from clermond F to Millau bridge it seemed like it to me anyway.


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Where are you going in Spain ?. You don't want to cross into Spain at La Junqera if you are going to Alicante or further south.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spain*



DollarYen said:


> Where are you going in Spain ?. You don't want to cross into Spain at La Junqera if you are going to Alicante or further south.


Hi

Nothing firm planned, but thinking of the Costas or somewhere.

Russell


----------



## gibb (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi im going to spain on thursday and this sounds like the route for me does any body have more details of the route please thanks Gibb


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

DollarYen said:


> Where are you going in Spain ?. You don't want to cross into Spain at La Junqera if you are going to Alicante or further south.


Agree, if you are going further south (including Valencia & Alicante) go into Spain via Irun


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

gibb said:


> Hi im going to spain on thursday and this sounds like the route for me does any body have more details of the route please thanks Gibb


Depends where you are going to and which route you mean.
The route via Clermont F is easy but quite hilly and will use more fuel than some other routes


----------



## gibb (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi im going to tossa de mar area and i realy just want the cheapest route poss with the price of fuel as it is thanks. Gibb


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

gibb said:


> Hi im going to tossa de mar area and i realy just want the cheapest route poss with the price of fuel as it is thanks. Gibb


Hi, Personaly, I would go via,
Rouen
Evreux
Drew
Chartres
Orleans
Chateeuroux
Limoges
Brive
Cahor
Toulouse
Hope this helps as this route is very nice and not so hilly.


----------



## gibb (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks Grath have you any idea on toll prices as ive got a tag axle hymer and ive been told that the tolls are double that of a single axle cheers. Gibb


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

gibb said:


> Thanks Grath have you any idea on toll prices as ive got a tag axle hymer and ive been told that the tolls are double that of a single axle cheers. Gibb


There is only one toll on that route and it is between Calais & Rouen. we paid 10.5e last year each way. I have a Hymer Tramp


----------



## gibb (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks Grath thats that the route sorted then cheers. Gibb


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Pleased*



gibb said:


> Thanks Grath thats that the route sorted then cheers. Gibb


Pleased to be able to help


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Graths route is one we have used a few times and its nice. However if you are coming down here would you not want to come down and go back different routes. Coming down I would follow Graths route to Chartres. (We normally park up outside the Buffalo Steak house at the n154 junction and have a beer and a nap) Then head for Millau so you can see the bridge follow the N9 down to Beziers then you will probably be best on the coast road to Tossa. The route from Chartres to Beziers is fast and you can avoid all tolls even the bridge which you may or may not want to. Then go back Graths route. There is a good campsite at Pont De Suert (Baliera) and a handy aire at Soullac with water and waste disposal also cash point, fuel,food etc. all in the village. We have mountains between us and France so there are inclines but its all easy and can be spectacular. We have done this journey so many times now and used a slightly different route most times but if we are in a hurry we go via Millau but still avoid every toll. Whatever you do its normally a three day journey door to door (approx 500 per day) We have done the trip (Alicante to Dunkirk )and only stopped for fuel but its too much and never again.


----------



## gibb (Dec 25, 2007)

thanks its a great help as its our first time just looking at maps to work it out what roads we need to take cheers. Gibb


----------



## capitanjohn (Nov 16, 2006)

Grath, Where is Irun.

Regards John.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

capitanjohn said:


> Grath, Where is Irun.
> 
> Regards John.


Hi John,

It's on the A63/A8 motorway on the Spanish/French border.

If you are looking for a route in that direction it's now an all motorway/dual carriageway from the French border via

A8 San Sebastian

A1/A15 dir Pamplona to Irurtzun

A10/A1 direction Burgos.

The road numbers may be different as they are changing all the time.

This is a route we have used in the winter going back many years.

Don


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

capitanjohn said:


> Grath, Where is Irun.
> 
> Regards John.


Hi John. Irun is the northern Spanish border town.
From Bordeaux you take the A10 (E70) (what was the NO10) to Irun (Spanish Border)
At the Spanish side of the border it turns into the A8 (A63).
You can either go the way that Don says which we call the Ski Slope to Pampalona or go via Vitoria & Burgos on what was the N1
or my preferred way would be up the N121A which is within 100 yards of the border. A much quieter road with nicer scenery. 
The N1 is easier but you will use more fuel as lots of ups and downs.
Having driven Artics to and from Spain for many years and roughly 3 times per month, I have tried every way that there is and either way is within half an hour to Madrid.
My way , the N121A and the C101 is now a much better road than it was, there are a few turns but they are easy and well sign posted. It is also the best way to Zaragosa or Valencia.
The N1 is much too busy with trucks of all nationalities everywhere. The way that I recommend is used mainly by the Spanish.
In Spain there is no need to use motorways as the normal roads are very good.
As Don says, the road numbers may have changed.
If you were going to Portugal, then Vitoria and Burgos would be the way.
Have a good time

The route is N121a from Irun to Pampalona.
N121 from Pampalona to Alfaro near to Tudela
C101 to Agreda. At Agreda you turn right for 1 mile onto the N122 direction Soria and then turn left again onto the C101 to Almenar.
At Almenar, you turn right for 2 km onto the N234 direction Soria again and then turn left on to the c101 again to Almazan.
At Almazan, you will probably see the Storks nesting on top of the electricity pylons. and you turn onto the N111 to Medinaceli.
At Medinaceli, you turn on to the N2 to Madrid.
The N2 may have changed number but is the main free Autoroute road.
Madrid is signposted from Pampalona.
Please do not be put off by the C101 been a C road as it is very good, and with a truck I could keep at around 55 mph.


----------

